# New member (Hello!)



## Starbuck88

Hi there, 

I am new around here. I'm a single parent to 3 teenage children, and about to embark on a TTC journey as a single woman using donor sperm. I have wanted another child for a long time, but I'm autistic so do not form new relationships easily, and I've been single for 6 years and have little desire for another serious relationship - and, as I am not getting any younger, I have decided to grow my family on my own (with donor sperm)! 

I'm a PhD student for my day job at the moment, but coming up to completion with promising prospects for a full time postdoctoral fellowship, so all looking good in terms of financial security. I absolutely love being a mum and raising my children, and have loved every step along the way, so look forward to starting all over again and adding another beautiful human being to our family. My older children are very close in age (13, 13 and 14) so I feel every stage has all gone by so quickly. I'm absolutely loving having teenagers and the new challenges and relationship dynamics that brings, but I do really miss the baby and toddler years and wish I'd just cherished every moment all the more mindfully when I was living them! 

I had a c-section with my twins and then organ prolapse repair with mesh, so not sure if natural delivery would be a possibility but that's something to think about way down the line! First hurdle is getting pregnant... I'm undecided between using donor sperm in a clinic (at quite a hefty price!) or making some kind of private arrangement with a friend... I know there are risks associated with the latter. 

But one thing is for sure - I've decided that I am definitely going to start TTC this year! So very exciting, everything else is stuff to think about - hopefully discussion in the TTC forums will help me find my way in regard to the best route for me re: donor choices. 

Thanks for having me! Looking forward to getting to know you better. 

Starbuck88


----------



## lomelindi17

Hi! Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## dominican

Hello, glad to meet you.


----------

